# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  مسابقة أحداث لا ينساها التاريخ

## قلب مصر

[frame="1 80"]




اصدقائى الغاليين

كل عام وانتم بخير



مع بداية اول ايام شهر رمضان يعوده عليكم بخير

نبدأ سويا مسابقة قاعة التاريخ


وهى مسابقة فكرتها بسيطة

سنتحدث عن حدث مهم ترك بصمة واضحة فى تاريخ الإنسانية

والمطلوب منكم ذكر تاريخ هذا الحدث وإن امكن معلومة مبسطة عنه

انتظرونى بعد قليل مع أولى الحلقات 

كل عام وانتم بخير



[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="2 80"]الحلقة الأولى 

متى دخل المسلمين بيت المقدس بقيادة صلاح الدين الأيوبى



[/frame]

مين هيكون ليه السبق ويكون أول فايز معانا النهاردة فى اول ايام المسابقة
مدة المسابقة 24 ساعة 
إذن المسابقة مفتوحة حتى غدا قبل السحور بإذن الله بالتوقيت المصرى
كل عام وانتم طيبين

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخت الفاضلة قلب مصر
كان ذلك يوم 
(27 من رجب 583هـ = 2 من أكتوبر 1187م)، وكان يوما مشهودا في التاريخ الإسلامي. 

ارتجت أوروبا لاسترداد المسلمين لمدينتهم المقدسة، وتعالت صيحات قادتهم للأخذ بالثأر والانتقام من المسلمين، فأرسلت حملة من أقوى حملاتهم الصليبية وأكثرها عددا وعتادا، وقد تألفت من ثلاثة جيوش ألمانية وفرنسية وإنجليزية، نجح جيشان منها في الوصول إلى موقع الأحداث، في حين غرق ملك ألمانيا في أثناء عبوره نهرًا بآسيا الصغرى، وتمزق شمل جيشه. 

استطاع الجيش الفرنسي بقيادة "فيليب أغسطس" من أخذ مدينة عكا من المسلمين، واستولى نظيره الإنجليزي بقيادة "ريتشارد قلب الأسد" من الاستيلاء على ساحل فلسطين من "صور" إلى "حيفا"؛ تمهيدا لاستعادة بيت المقدس، لكنه فشل في ذلك، واضطر إلى طلب الصلح، فعُقد صلح بين الطرفين، عُرف بصلح الرملة في (22 من شعبان 588هـ = 2 من سبتمبر 1192م)، ولحق ريتشارد بملك فرنسا عائدا إلى بلاده. 


دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## قلب مصر

إجابة اكثر من رائعة أخى الفاضل ابن طيبة

والمركز الأول عن إجابتك عن الحلقة الأولى

وسيتم عمل لوحة تكريم للفائزين فى المسابقة

واسم حضرتك هينور فى اول الموضوع

----------


## قلب مصر

انتظرونا بعد قليل مع الحلقة الثانية للمسابقة

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="3 80"]الحلقة الثانية 

سؤال المسابقة

متى عبر طارق بن زياد البحر إلى الإندلس




فى انتظار مشاركتكم جميعا

وموعد المسابقة كما قلنا حتى غدا ثالث أيام رمضان الكريم بإذن الله قبل السحور

[/frame]

----------


## boukybouky

انتدب موسى بن نصير لهذه المهمة طارق بن زياد ، فركب البحر في سبعة آلاف من المسلمين ، أكثرهم من البربر . ورست السفن عند جبل لا يزال يعرف حتى اليوم بـجبل طارق، وكان نزوله في رجب سنة 92هـ ،

توسع طارق في الفتح ، وتوجه إلى المدن الرئيسية في الأندلس ، ففتح شذونة ومدوّرة ، وقرمونة ، وإشبيلية ، واستجة ، واستمر في زحفه حتى انتهى إلى عاصمة الأندلس 
"طليطلة " وتمكن من فتحها ، وحينها جاءته الرسائل من موسى بن نصير تأمره بالتوقف . ودخل موسى الأندلس في رمضان سنة 93 هـ في جمع كثير قوامه ثمانية عشر ألفاً ، ففتح المدن التي لم يفتحها طارق كشذونة ، وقرمونة ، وإشبيلية ، وماردة 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ابن طيبة

الاخت الفاضلة قلب مصر انا عارف بس هاجل الحل لبعد ساعة عشان ندي فرصة لغيري
دمتي بالف خير

----------


## قلب مصر

> انتدب موسى بن نصير لهذه المهمة طارق بن زياد ، فركب البحر في سبعة آلاف من المسلمين ، أكثرهم من البربر . ورست السفن عند جبل لا يزال يعرف حتى اليوم بـجبل طارق، وكان نزوله في رجب سنة 92هـ ،
> 
> توسع طارق في الفتح ، وتوجه إلى المدن الرئيسية في الأندلس ، ففتح شذونة ومدوّرة ، وقرمونة ، وإشبيلية ، واستجة ، واستمر في زحفه حتى انتهى إلى عاصمة الأندلس 
> "طليطلة " وتمكن من فتحها ، وحينها جاءته الرسائل من موسى بن نصير تأمره بالتوقف . ودخل موسى الأندلس في رمضان سنة 93 هـ في جمع كثير قوامه ثمانية عشر ألفاً ، ففتح المدن التي لم يفتحها طارق كشذونة ، وقرمونة ، وإشبيلية ، وماردة 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،



الإجابة صحيحة يا ريهام

الف مبروك

وفعلا عبر طارق بن زياد البحر إلى الإندلس
يوم الاثنين 5 رجب عام 92 هجرية الموافق 27 أبريل عام 711 ميلادية
واسم جديد يضاف إلى لوحة تكريم الفائزين فى مسابقة التاريخ

----------


## قلب مصر

> الاخت الفاضلة قلب مصر انا عارف بس هاجل الحل لبعد ساعة عشان ندي فرصة لغيري
> دمتي بالف خير


اهلا بيك يا أستاذ معتز

انا شاكرة ليك جدا انتظارك ان حد تانى يجاوب دى روح جميلة قوى قوى

كل عام وانت بخير

----------


## قلب مصر

ابن طيبة اجابة صحيحة
انتهى العمل من بناء السد العالى رسميا يوم الحادى والعشرين من شهر يوليو عام 1970
بالفعل لا استطيع ان اوفيك حقك من الشكر على هذا المجهود الجميل
سلمت يداك اخى الفاضل

----------


## قلب مصر

> صدرت قوانين يوليو الإشتراكية في عام 1963



اختى الحبيبة ام احمد للأسف الإجابة خطأ

صدرت قوانين يوليو الإشتراكية فى عام 1961 وبالتحديد فى يوم 19 يوليو 1961

وهاهم مصدرين للمعلومة 

وثيقة من مجلس الشعب المصرى

نص خطاب الرئيس محمد انور السادات فى ذكرى وفاة الرئيس جمنال عبد الناصر عام 1972


شكرا لكى يا ام احمد لتفاعلك وتواصلك معانا فى المسابقة وان شاء الله الحل يكون صحيح فى المرات القادمة

----------


## قلب مصر

> في يوليو 1973
> علي يد ابن عمه


إجابة صحيحة 100 %  :good:  
فعلا تمت الإطاحة لملك افغانستان ظاهر شاه
فى يوم السابع عشر من يوليو عام 1973 ميلاديا 
الموافق للسادس عشر من جمادى ثان هجرى

تحياتى وتقديرى لكى يا ام احمد على الإجابة الصحيحة  :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> تمت توقيع معاهدة إستسلام غرناطة في الأندلس للملك فرديناند الخامس عام  1492
> كانت غرناطة تدعى إلبيرا حتى منتصف القرن الثامن الميلادي. تسمية غرناطة تأتي من أيام الحكم الإسلامي للأندلس حيث فتحوها عام 711 ميلادي و أسسوا قلعة غرناطة. من أهم معالم المدينة قصر الحمراء.
> و يبزغ نجم هذه المدينة الأندلسية الرائعة إبان تهاوي عواصم المسلمين في الفردوس الضائع، وتساقطها الواحده تلو الاخرى بعيد موقعة العقاب بين اسبانيا النصرانية والمغرب الإسلامي الممثل في دولة الموحدين حين ذاك، و تمركز المسلمين في قصبتها الشهيرة، ثم تولي ابن الأحمر زمام الأمور، الذي ورغم تهاونه في كثير من الأمور واسناده المخزي للقشتاليين في حصار اشبيلية، فإنه يحسب له ترسيخه للمسلمين بالأندلس الصغرى كما كانت تسمى غرناطة، حيث أضحت في زمانه و زمان خلفاءه من بني الاحمر جوهرة المدائن في ايبيريا و رائدة النفائس، و ناهز سكانها من المسلمين ما يربوا على النصف مليون كما تشير بعض المصادر


إجابة صحيحة ومستوفية أخى الفاضل ابن طيبة
كل الشكر لك
وتقبل وافر تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="5 80"]

الحلقة الحادية والعشرين

اهلا بكم مع حلقتنا الجديدة

حظ موفق للجميع ان شاء الله

سؤال اليوم

متى احتل الإنجليز مصر ؟ 
 وما اسم المعركة التى هُزم فيها الجيش المصرى ونتيجة هزيمة الجيش المصرى كان احتلال انجلترا لمصر ؟
وما أول إجراء قام به الإنجليز بعد احتلال مصر ؟




فى انتظار مشاركتكم 

[/frame]

----------


## ليلة عشق

*احتل الإنجليز مصر 1882

افتعل الإنجليز مذبحة للنصارى في الإسكندرية ليتخذوها ذريعة لاحتلالها عام (1882م) بدعوى حماية رعاياهم !

كان من أول قرارات الاحتلال الانجليزي قرار تسريح الجيش المصري كله‏*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخت الغالية قلب مصر 

حسب معلوماتي لا توجد معركة هُزم فيها الجيش المصرى ونتيجة هزيمة الجيش كان احتلال انجلترا لمصر .....
و قمت فعلا بالبحث عن أسم المعركة ومش لاقياها  .....
مش عارفة ياأم محمد تخيلي هتجنن وأعرف اية هي المعركة ......
طيب أبعتيهالي علي الخاص علشان بس أختك ليلة تعرف تنام .....
أنا كدة ممكن مش أنام لبكرة لغاية ماأعرف الحل ....... 
ربنا يسهل وانا في الأنتظار بس مش تتأخري عليا .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الجمعة 19 مايو 1882 بدء وصول بوارج الاسطولين البريطاني و الفرنسي الي مياه الاسكندرية بحجة ظاهرة هي ارهاب الضباط الوطنيين بمظاهرة بحرية و توجيه الامزر نحو الاستقرار في مصر و في حقيقة الامر بنية التدخل الفعلي و الاحتلال من جانب بريطانيا

11 يوليو 1822 الاسطول البريطاني يقصف الاسكندرية تمهيدا للغزو البريطاني لمصر و القصف يدمر تحصينات الميناء و بعض احياء الاسكندرية

2 اغسطس 1822 الاحتلال البريطاني للسويس
20 اغسطس 1882 الاحتلال البريطاني لبورسعيد
21 اغسطس 1882 الاحتلال البريطاني للاسماعيلية و الزحف البريطاني يتواصل لملاقاة قوات عرابي
25 اغسطس 1882 معركة تل المسخوطة و فيها اسر محمود باشا فهمي رئيس اركان الجيش المصري
9 سبتمبر 1882 معركة القصاصين الثانية و فيها كاد الجيش المصري يهزم الانجليز لولا وقائع الخيانة المعروفة
13 سبتمبر1882 هزيمة القوات العرابية في معركة التل الكبير
و كان من نتائج هذه الهزيمة ان اصدر الخديو توفيق مرسوما بايعاز من الانجليز في 14 سبتمبر1882 بالغاء الجيش المصري و يعهد بعد ذلك الي السير فالنتين بيكر بتنظيم جيش جديد كبار ضباطه من الانجليز
1822 نسبة الامية في مصر تصل الي 91.5% تخيلوا ذلك و مش عايزين الانجليز يحتلوا مصر*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*بالطبع جواب الاخت الفاضلة ليلة عشق صح بس ما كتبتش ان اسم المعركة هي معركة التل الكبير بين عرابي و الانجليز
جل من لا يسهو
برافو ليلة عشق اكتر حاجة بتعجبني فيكي اصرارك و عدم استسلامك 
ربنا يبارك لك يا رب
دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *الجمعة 19 مايو 1882 بدء وصول بوارج الاسطولين البريطاني و الفرنسي الي مياه الاسكندرية بحجة ظاهرة هي ارهاب الضباط الوطنيين بمظاهرة بحرية و توجيه الامزر نحو الاستقرار في مصر و في حقيقة الامر بنية التدخل الفعلي و الاحتلال من جانب بريطانيا
> 
> 11 يوليو 1822 الاسطول البريطاني يقصف الاسكندرية تمهيدا للغزو البريطاني لمصر و القصف يدمر تحصينات الميناء و بعض احياء الاسكندرية
> 
> 2 اغسطس 1822 الاحتلال البريطاني للسويس
> 20 اغسطس 1882 الاحتلال البريطاني لبورسعيد
> 21 اغسطس 1882 الاحتلال البريطاني للاسماعيلية و الزحف البريطاني يتواصل لملاقاة قوات عرابي
> 25 اغسطس 1882 معركة تل المسخوطة و فيها اسر محمود باشا فهمي رئيس اركان الجيش المصري
> 9 سبتمبر 1882 معركة القصاصين الثانية و فيها كاد الجيش المصري يهزم الانجليز لولا وقائع الخيانة المعروفة
> ...


*الأستاذ الفاضل معتز فطين 

الف الف شكر لحضرتك ......
ماشاء الله عليك ماتتخيلش حضرتك قد ايه كنت هتجنن وأعرف أسم المعركة .....
لو تسمح لي سؤال .....
هل ياتري حادث الأسكندرية هو السبب في المعركة ولا المعركة قبل الحادث.....
سؤال تاني معلش .......
هو الخديوي توفيق هو الي قرر الغاء الجيش المصري ......
ولا قرار تسريح الجيش كان قرار انجليزي .....
لك خالص الشكر أستاذى القدير .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## قلب مصر

بصراحة انا سعيدة جدا جدا بيكم النهاردة

ليلة عشق / اجابتك طبعا صحيحة يا قمر وكفاية حماسك منقطع النظير لمعرفة المعلومة وبحثك الدؤوب عنها
ابن طيبة / بارك اتلله فيك وفى معلوماتك انت فعلا مثال للانسان المصرى المخلص لأبناء وطنه الذى لا يبخل عنهم بأى معلومة أو جهد 

فعلا يا ليلة عشق المعركة هى معركة التل الكبير
وللأسف ونتيجة الخيانة المعروفة من بعض ظباط الجيش لأحمد عرابى تم هزيمة مصر
ونفى احمد عرابى ومحمود سامى البارودى

وبالنسبة لاستفسارك عن هل الخديوى توفيق هو الذى قرر حل الجيش المصرى ام الانجليز 
فأنا فى اعتقادى نهم الانجليز هم من أخذوا هذا القرار بحل الجيش المصرى وليس الخديوى توفيق
وإذا كان هو الذى اصدر هذا القرار (وهذه  المعلومة لست متأكدة منها حتى الآن لحين بحثى وتأكدى)
فأنا اعتقد انه أخذه تحت ضغط احتلال الانجليو وسطوتهم على مصر
وهم أيضا أصحاب قرار نفى عرابى والبارودى لجزيرة سرنديب


وبالنسبة إذا كان حادث الأسكندرية هو السبب ام لا فاعتقادى انه ليس السبب الأكيد لأنهم كانوا يعدوا العدة ويجهزوا لهذا قبل حدوث الحدث وما هو إلا ذريعة إعلامية مبررة للاحتلال والحرب




وامام هذا الكم من الجمال الرائع فى المعلومات من ليلة عشق والمتميز ابن طيبة

انا باعلن اليوم فوز مزودوج فى الحلقة الحادية والعشرين لليلة عشق وابن طيبة

الف شكر لكما انتما الاثنان وبارك الله لكما فى عقولكم وثقافتكما الف شكر

----------


## ابن طيبة

الاخت الفاضلة قلب مصر اسف لهذه المداخلة و لكني وددت الرد علي الاخت الفاضلة ليلة عشق عن سؤاليها في المداخلة السابقة فاعذري لي تطفلي
الاجابة منقولة عن موسوعة ويكيديا
الثورة العرابية

أحمد عرابي يسلم الخديوي توفيق مطالب الشعب في مظاهرة ميدان عابدينسميت آنذاك هوجة عرابي.

اثر قرار طرد الضباط المصريين من الجيش المصري

الخديوي: كل هذه الطلبات لا حق لكم فيها، وأنا ورثت ملك هذه البلاد عن آبائي وأجدادي، وما أنتم إلا عبيد إحساناتنا.

عرابي: لقد خلقنا الله أحرارًا، ولم يخلقنا تراثًا أو عقارًا؛ فوالله الذي لا إله إلا هو، لا نُورَّث، ولا نُستعبَد بعد اليوم.

استجاب الخديوي لمطالب الأمة، وعزل رياض باشا من رئاسة الوزارة، وعهد إلى شريف باشا بتشكيل الوزارة، وكان رجلا كريمًا مشهودًا له بالوطنية والاستقامة، فألف وزارته في (19 شوال 1298 هـ = 14 سبتمبر 1881م)، وسعى لوضع دستور للبلاد، ونجح في الانتهاء منه وعرضه على مجلس النواب الذي أقر معظم مواده، ثم عصف بهذا الجهد تدخل إنجلترا وفرنسا في شئون البلاد، وتأزمت الأمور، وتقدم "شريف باشا" باستقالته في (2 من ربيع الآخر 1299 هـ = 2 فبراير 1882 م).

وتشكلت حكومة جديدة برئاسة محمود سامي البارودي، وشغل عرابي فيها منصب "وزير الجهادية" (الدفاع)، وقوبلت وزارة "البارودي" بالارتياح والقبول من مختلف الدوائر العسكرية والمدنية؛ لأنها كانت تحقيقًا لرغبة الأمة، ومعقد الآمال، وكانت عند حسن الظن، فأعلنت الدستور، وصدر المرسوم الخديوي به في (18 ربيع الأول 1299 هـ = 7 فبراير 1882 م).

غير أن هذه الخطوة الوليدة إلى الحياة النيابية تعثرت بعد نشوب الخلاف بين الخديوي ووزارة البارودي حول تنفيذ بعض الأحكام العسكرية، ولم يجد هذا الخلاف مَن يحتويه من عقلاء الطرفين، فاشتدت الأزمة، وتعقد الحل، ووجدت بريطانيا وفرنسا في هذا الخلاف المستعر بين الخديوي ووزرائه فرصة للتدخل في شئون البلاد، فبعثت بأسطوليهما إلى شاطئ الإسكندرية بدعوى حماية الأجانب من الأخطار.

ولم يكد يحضر الأسطولان الإنجليزي والفرنسي إلى مياه الإسكندرية حتى أخذت الدولتان تخاطبان الحكومة المصرية بلغة التهديد والبلاغات الرسمية، ثم تقدم قنصلا الدولتين إلى البارودي بمذكرة مشتركة في (7 رجب 1299 هـ = 25 مايو 1882 م) يطلبان فيها استقالة الوزارة، وإبعاد عرابي وزير الجهادية عن القطر المصري مؤقتًا مع احتفاظه برتبه ومرتباته، وإقامة "علي باشا فهمي" و"عبد العال باشا حلمي" –وهما من زملاء عرابي وكبار قادة الجيش- في الريف مع احتفاظهما برتبتيهما ومرتبيهما.

وكان رد وزارة البارودي رفض هذه المذكرة باعتبارها تدخلا مهينًا في شئون البلاد الداخلية، وطلبت من الخديوي توفيق التضامن معها في الرفض؛ إلا أنه أعلن قبوله لمطالب الدولتين، وإزاء هذا الموقف قدم البارودي استقالته من الوزارة، فقبلها الخديوي.

بقاء عرابي في منصبه
غير أن عرابي بقي في منصبه بعد أن أعلنت حامية الإسكندرية أنها لا تقبل بغير عرابي ناظرًا للجهادية، فاضطر الخديوي إلى إبقائه في منصبه، وتكليفه بحفظ الأمن في البلاد، غير أن الأمور في البلاد ازدادت سوءًا بعد حدوث مذبحة الإسكندرية في (24 رجب 1299 هـ = 11 يونيو 1882م)، وكان سببها قيام مكاري (مرافق لحمار نقل) من مالطة من رعايا بريطانيا بقتل أحد المصريين، فشب نزاع تطور إلى قتال سقط خلاله العشرات من الطرفين قتلى وجرحى.

وعقب الحادث تشكلت وزارة جديدة ترأسها "إسماعيل راغب"، وشغل "عرابي" فيها نظارة الجهادية، وقامت الوزارة بتهدئة النفوس، وعملت على استتباب الأمن في الإسكندرية، وتشكيل لجنة للبحث في أسباب المذبحة، ومعاقبة المسئولين عنها.

قصف الإسكندرية
ولما كانت إنجلترا قد بيتت أمرًا، فقد أعلنت تشككها في قدرة الحكومة الجديدة على حفظ الأمن، وبدأت في اختلاق الأسباب للتحرش بالحكومة المصرية، ولم تعجز في البحث عن وسيلة لهدفها، فانتهزت فرصة تجديد قلاع الاسكندرية وتقوية استحكاماتها، وإمدادها بالرجال والسلاح، وأرسلت إلى قائد حامية الإسكندرية إنذارًا في (24 شعبان 1299 هـ = 10 يوليو 1882 م) بوقف عمليات التحصين والتجديد، وإنزال المدافع الموجودة بها.

ولما رفض الخديوي ومجلس وزرائه هذه التهديدات، قام الأسطول الإنجليزي في اليوم التالي بضرب الإسكندرية وتدمير قلاعها، وواصل الأسطول القصف في اليوم التالي، فاضطرت المدينة إلى التسليم ورفع الأعلام البيضاء، واضطر أحمد عرابي إلى التحرك بقواته إلى "كفر الدوار"، وإعادة تنظيم جيشه.

وبدلاً من أن يقاوم الخديوي المحتلين، استقبل في قصرالرمل بالإسكندرية الأميرال بوشامب سيمور قائد الأسطول البريطاني، وانحاز إلى الإنجليز، وجعل نفسه وسلطته الحكومية رهن تصرفهم حتى قبل أن يحتلوا الإسكندرية. فأثناء القتال أرسل الإنجليز ثلة من جنودهم ذوي الجاكتات الزرقاء لحماية الخديوي أثناء انتقاله من قصر الرمل إلى قصر التين عبر شوارع الإسكندرية المشتعلة. ثم أرسل الخديوي إلى أحمد عرابي في كفر الدوار يأمره بالكف عن الاستعدادات الحربية، ويحمّله تبعة ضرب الإسكندرية، ويأمره بالمثول لديه في قصر رأس التين؛ ليتلقى منه تعليماته
مواجهة الخديوي ورفض قراراته
رفض عرابي الانصياع للخديوي بعد موقفه المخزي، وبعث إلى جميع أنحاء البلاد ببرقيات يتهم فيها الخديوي بالانحياز إلى الإنجليز، ويحذر من اتباع أوامره، وأرسل إلى "يعقوب سامي باشا" وكيل نظارة الجهادية يطلب منه عقد جمعية وطنية ممثلة من أعيان البلاد وأمرائها وعلمائها للنظر في الموقف المتردي وما يجب عمله، فاجتمعت الجمعية في (غرة رمضان 1299هـ= 17 يوليو 1882م)، وكان عدد المجتمعين نحو أربعمائة، وأجمعوا على استمرار الاستعدادات الحربية ما دامت بوارج الإنجليز في السواحل، وجنودها يحتلون الإسكندرية.

وكان رد فعل الخديوي على هذا القرار هو عزل عرابي من منصبه، وتعيين "عمر لطفي" محافظ الإسكندرية بدلا منه، ولكن عرابي لم يمتثل للقرار، واستمر في عمل الاستعدادات في كفر الدوار لمقاومة الإنجليز. بعد انتصار عرابي في معركة كفر الدوار أرسل عرابي إلى يعقوب سامي يدعوه إلى عقد اجتماع للجمعية العمومية للنظر في قرار العزل.

وفي (6 رمضان 1299 هـ = 22 يوليو 1882 م) عُقِد اجتماع في وزارة الداخلية، حضره نحو خمسمائة من الأعضاء، يتقدمهم شيخ الأزهر وقاضي قضاة مصر ومُفتيها، ونقيب الأشراف، وبطريرك الأقباط، وحاخام اليهود والنواب والقضاة والمفتشون، ومديرو المديريات، وكبار الأعيان وكثير من العمد، فضلا عن ثلاثة من أمراء الأسرة الحاكمة.

وفي الاجتماع أفتى ثلاثة من كبار شيوخ الأزهر، وهم "محمد عليش" و"حسن العدوي"، و"الخلفاوي" بمروق الخديوي عن الدين؛ لانحيازه إلى الجيش المحارب لبلاده، وبعد مداولة الرأي أصدرت الجمعية قرارها بعدم عزل عرابي عن منصبه، ووقف أوامر الخديوي ونظّاره وعدم تنفيذها؛ لخروجه عن الشرع الحنيف والقانون المنيف.

اغلاق ترعة السويس (اسم قناة السويس آنذاك)

معركة القصاصين
في 28 أغسطس 1882 أثناء تقدم الجيش البريطاني غربا في محافظة الإسماعيلية بقيادة جنرال جراهام حوصر من قبل الأهالي العزل فطلب الإمداد بمزيد من الذخيرة في الساعة 4:30 عصرا فوصلته الساعة 8:45 مساءا مما مكنه من القيام بمذبحة كبيرة بين الأهالي. [1]

معركة التل الكبير

معركة التل الكبيربمحافظة الإسماعيلية.

في 13 سبتمبر 1882 (الموافق 29 شوال 1299هـ) الساعة 1:30 صباحا واستغرقت أقل من 30 دقيقة. الإنجليز فاجأوا القوات المصرية المتمركزة في مواقعها منذ أيام والتي كانت نائمة وقت الهجوم. والقي القبض على أحمد عرابي قبل أن يكمل ارتداء حذائه العسكري (حسب اعترافه أثناء رحلة نفيه إلى سيلان) (ISBN 1-85532-333-8).

عقب المعركة قال الجنرال جارنت ولسلي قائد القوات البريطانية أن معركة التل الكبير كانت مثال نموذجي لمناورة تم التخطيط الجيد لها مسبقا في لندن و كان التنفيذ مطابقا تماما كما لو كان الأمر كله لعبة حرب Kriegspiel . إلا أنه أردف أن المصريون "أبلوا بلاءاً حسناً" كما تشي خسائر الجيش البريطاني.

اختار ولسلي الهجوم الليلي لتجنب القيظ ولمعرفته بتفشي العشى الليلي (night blindness) بشكل وبائي بين الجنود المصريين إلا انه لاحظ أن الجنود النوبيين والسودانيين لم يعانوا من هذا المرض.

خيانة خنفس باشا

واصلت القوات البريطانية تقدمها السريع إلى الزقازيق حيث أعادت تجمعها ظهر ذلك اليوم ثم استقلت القطار (سكك حديد مصر) إلى القاهرة التي استسلمت حاميتها بالقلعة عصـر نفس اليوم. و كان ذلك بداية الإحتلال البريطاني لمصر الذي دام 72 عاماً.

المحاكمة

عرابي في الأسر مع طلبة باشااحتجز أحمد عرابي في ثكنات العباسية مع نائبه طلبة باشا حتى انعقدت محاكمته في 3 ديسمبر 1882 والتي قضت باعدامه. تم تخفيف الحكم بعد ذلك مباشرة (بناءا على اتفاق مسبق بين سلطة الإحتلال البريطاني والقضاة المصريين) إلى النفي مدى الحياة إلى سرنديب (سيلان). انتقل السفير البريطاني لدى الباب العالي، لورد دوفرن، إلى القاهرة كأول مندوب سامي - حيث أشرف على محاكمة أحمد عرابي وعلى عدم اعدامه.

النفي إلى سريلانكا
قام الأسطول البريطاني بنفيه هو وزملائه عبدالله النديم و محمود سامي البارودي إلى سريلانكا حيث استقروا بمدينة كولومبو لمدة 7 سنوات. بعد ذلك نقل أحمد عرابي و البارودي إلى مدينة كاندي بذريعة خلافات دبت بين رفاق الثورة
ارسل أحمد عرابي اعتذارات عدة إلى الملكة فيكتوريا انتهت بموافقة البريطانيين عام 1903 على العفو عنه واعادته إلى مصر

العودة إلى مصر
لدى عودته من المنفى عام 1903 أحضر أحمد عرابي شجرة المانجو (المانجو) إلى مصر لأول مرة.

توفي في القاهرة في 21 سبتمبر 1911.

وقاد أول ثورة مصرية فى العصر الحديث

----------


## قلب مصر

بصراحة انا سعيدة جدا جدا بيكم النهاردة

ليلة عشق / اجابتك طبعا صحيحة يا قمر وكفاية حماسك منقطع النظير لمعرفة المعلومة وبحثك الدؤوب عنها
ابن طيبة / بارك اتلله فيك وفى معلوماتك انت فعلا مثال للانسان المصرى المخلص لأبناء وطنه الذى لا يبخل عنهم بأى معلومة أو جهد 

فعلا يا ليلة عشق المعركة هى معركة التل الكبير
وللأسف ونتيجة الخيانة المعروفة من بعض ظباط الجيش لأحمد عرابى تم هزيمة مصر
ونفى احمد عرابى ومحمود سامى البارودى

وبالنسبة لاستفسارك عن هل الخديوى توفيق هو الذى قرر حل الجيش المصرى ام الانجليز 
فأنا فى اعتقادى نهم الانجليز هم من أخذوا هذا القرار بحل الجيش المصرى وليس الخديوى توفيق
وإذا كان هو الذى اصدر هذا القرار (وهذه  المعلومة لست متأكدة منها حتى الآن لحين بحثى وتأكدى)
فأنا اعتقد انه أخذه تحت ضغط احتلال الانجليو وسطوتهم على مصر
وهم أيضا أصحاب قرار نفى عرابى والبارودى لجزيرة سرنديب


وبالنسبة إذا كان حادث الأسكندرية هو السبب ام لا فاعتقادى انه ليس السبب الأكيد لأنهم كانوا يعدوا العدة ويجهزوا لهذا قبل حدوث الحدث وما هو إلا ذريعة إعلامية مبررة للاحتلال والحرب




وامام هذا الكم من الجمال الرائع فى المعلومات من ليلة عشق والمتميز ابن طيبة

انا باعلن اليوم فوز مزودوج فى الحلقة الحادية والعشرين لليلة عشق وابن طيبة

الف شكر لكما انتما الاثنان وبارك الله لكما فى عقولكم وثقافتكما الف شكر

----------


## قلب مصر

على ما كتبت المشاركة اللى فاتت 
كان الأستاذ الغالى ابن طيبة تفضل برد وافى ومستوفى للمعلومة اللى طلبتيها يا ليلة عشق
اشكرك يا ابن طيبة على روعة المعلومات التى تقدمها من خلال البحث والاجتها


وبعدين بصراحة معظم مداخلاتك تستحق أن يفرد لها مواضيع خاصة بها ولا تستحق الاستئذان من أساسه

الف شكر لك أخى الفاضل

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخت الغالية قلب مصر 
الأستاذ الفاضل معتز فطين ......

حقا كل كلمات الشكر لن توفيكم حقكم في هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات عن تاريخ مصر في هذه المسابقة الرائعة .......
حماكم الله وحفظكم من كل شر أخوتي الكرام .....
لكما خالص التقدير والاحترام .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## قلب مصر

> *الأخت الغالية قلب مصر 
> الأستاذ الفاضل معتز فطين ......
> 
> حقا كل كلمات الشكر لن توفيكم حقكم في هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات عن تاريخ مصر في هذه المسابقة الرائعة .......
> حماكم الله وحفظكم من كل شر أخوتي الكرام .....
> لكما خالص التقدير والاحترام .......
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*



الشكر ليكم انتم ياليلة عشق انتى وابن طيبة وريهام الرائعة الى اصرت انها تاخد منى الأسئلة وتكمل المسابقة عند حدوث المشكلة فى جهازى بالرغم مسئولياتها الأخرى التى تتولاها فى المنتدى  وام احمد الرائعة التى بالرغم من كل انشغالتها التى أعرفها إلا أنها تمتعنا باشتراكها معنا وتواصلها الجميل ودودو وصلادينو واوشا واحلى كلمة وبنت مصر ونجم يوسف وكل اللى ساهموا معانا فى استمرار المسابقة بالشكل الجميل دا ويارب مكونش نسيت حد  :: 
صدقينى لولا تفاعلكم الرائع مكوناش قدرنا نوصل كل هذه المعلومات التى اعتقد انها أقل بكثير مما نستطيع ان نقدمه عن ناريخ مصر بالتحديد
لأن مازل التاريخ يحوى اسرارا كثيرة فى مصر واجب على كل مصرى ان يعرفها كى يفخر بكفاح هذا الوطن

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="5 80"]

الحلقة الثانية والعشرين

اهلا بكم مع حلقتنا الجديدة

حظ موفق للجميع ان شاء الله

سؤال اليوم

متى حدثت مذبحة دمياط




فى انتظار مشاركتكم 

[/frame]

----------


## ليلة عشق

*السلام عليكم 
حدثت مذبحة دمياط في 
25 شعبان 616هـ ـ 5 نوفمبر 1219م

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*مذبحة دمياط

25 شعبان 616هـ ـ 5 نوفمبر 1219م


وهي المذبحة البشعة التي قامت بها الحملة الصليبية الخامسة ضد أهل مدينة دمياط بعد سقوطها في 25 شعبان 616هـ ـ 5 نوفمبر 1219م، وكان سقوط المدينة بسبب تخاذل المسلمين فيما بينهم، ومحاولة أحد الأمراء الأيوبيين وهو «الفائز» الانقلاب على أخيه الأمير «الكامل» حاكم مصر والاضطراب والخلل الذي وقع داخل معسكر المسلمين بسبب ذلك، مما أدى لسقوط المدينة بسهولة.

الجدير بالذكر أن التخاذل والخور كان السمة العامة لحكام المسلمين وقتها، حتى إن السلطان «الكامل» قد بدأ يفكر في المفاوضات مع الصليبيين بعد قدومهم بقليل، والمذهل حقًا أن «الكامل» غير الجدير بهذا اللقب، قد عرض على الصليبيين التنازل عن بيت المقدس وعسقلان وطبرية وصيدا وجبلة واللاذقية وجميع ما فتحه صلاح الدين نظير الرجوع عن مصر وفك الحصار عن دمياط ولكنهم ويا للعجب رفضوا حيث أصر الكاردينال «بلاجيوس» مندوب البابا وقائد الحملة على أخذ دمياط، وقد طمح هذا القس في غزو المنطقة العربية كلها بعد أن رأى تخاذل حكامها.*

*تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## قلب مصر

الإجابة صحيحة يا ليلة عشق ما شاء الله عليكى
الف مبروك فوزك فى الحلقة الثانية والعشرين

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="5 80"]

الحلقة الثالثة والعشرين

اهلا بكم مع حلقتنا الجديدة

حظ موفق للجميع ان شاء الله

سؤال اليوم

متى حدثت معركة نصيبين وما هى قصة هذه المعركة 




فى انتظار مشاركتكم 

[/frame]

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخت الفاضلة قلب مصر
معركة نصيبين أو نزيب Nezib 11 (ربيع الآخر 1255هـ/24 نوفمبر 1839م) بين الجيش المصري بقيادة إبراهيم باشا بن محمد علي من جهة و جيشا الدولة العثمانية، بقيادة حافظ باشا وبروسيا، بقيادة هلموت جراف فون مولتكه، في الطرف المقابل. والتقى جيشا الطرفين عند مدينة نزيب Nezib قرب عينتاب وانتهت بانتصار ابراهيم باشا وفرّ الأسطول العثماني بقيادة أحمد فوزي لميناء الاسكندرية وانضم محمد علي وبذلك فقدت الدولة العثمانية وجيشها وأسطولها وسلطانها (محمود الثاني الذي توفي أثناء المعركة خارجها).

اجتاحت جيوش "إبراهيم باشا بن محمد علي" بلاد الشام عام (1247هـ=1931م)، وتساقطت مدنه واحدة تلو الأخرى دون مقاومة تُذكر، حتى مدينة عكا التي استعصت على نابليون بونابرت ولم يفلح في اقتحامها، نجح إبراهيم باشا في فتحها، وكان لسقوطها دوي عظيم، ونال فاتحها ما يستحقه من تقدير وإعجاب.

ومضى الفاتح في طريقه حتى بلغ "قونيه"، وكان العثمانيون قد هجروها حين ترامت الأنباء بقدوم إبراهيم باشا وجنوده، ولم يبق بها سوى الجيش العثماني بقيادة رشيد باشا، وكان قائدًا ماهرًا يثق فيه السلطان العثماني ويطمئن إلى قدرته وكفاءته، ولم يكن هناك مفر من القتال، فدارت رحى الحرب بين الفريقين في (27 جمادى الآخرة 1248هـ= 21 نوفمبر 1832م) عند قونيه، ولقي العثمانيون هزيمة كبيرة، وأُسر القائد العثماني، وأصبح الطريق مفتوحًا إلى القسطنطينية.

أسباب الحملة على الشام
كان السبب المعلن لقيام محمد علي بحملته الظافرة على الشام هو اشتعال النزاع بينه وبين عبد الله باشا والي عكا، الذي رفض إمداد محمد علي بالأخشاب اللازمة لبناء أسطوله، وآوى عنده بعض المصريين الفارين من الخدمة العسكرية ودفع الضرائب، ورفض إعادتهم إلى مصر، وكان الخليفة العثماني "محمود الثاني" يقف وراء النزاع، ويُعضِّد والي عكا في معارضته محمد علي، ولم تكن العلاقة بين الخليفة العثماني وواليه في مصر على ما يرام.

غير أن الذي جعل محمد علي يقدم على هذه الخطوة هو أنه كان يرى أن سوريا جزء متمّم لمصر، ولا يتحقق الأمن بمصر ويأمن غائلة العدو إلا إذا كانت سوريا تحت سيطرته وسلطانه، وأن حدود مصر الطبيعية في جهة الشرق هي جبال طوروس، وليست صحراء العرب، ومن ثم كان يتحين الفرصة لتحقيق هدفه، حتى إذا ما لاحت انتهزها، وجرّد حملته إلى الشام.

اتفاقية كوتاهية
فزع السلطان محمود الثاني من الانتصارات التي حققها إبراهيم باشا فلجأ إلى الدول الأوروبية لمساعدته والوقوف إلى جانبه، لكنها لم تُجبه؛ لانشغالها بأحوالها الداخلية، ورأت في النزاع القائم مسألة داخلية يحلها السلطان وواليه، عند ذلك لجأ السلطان إلى روسيا –العدو اللدود للدولة العثمانية- لتسانده وتساعده، فاستجابت على الفور، ولم تتلكأ، ووجدت في محنة الدولة فرصة لزيادة نفوذها في منطقة المضايق، فأرسلت قوة بحرية رست في البسفور، وهو ما أقلق فرنسا وإنجلترا، وتوجستا من تدخل روسيا وانفرادها بالعمل، والتظاهر بحماية الدولة العثمانية، وكانت الدولتان تتمسكان بالمحافظة على كيان الدولة العثمانية؛ خشية من روسيا التي لم تكن تُخفي أطماعها في جارتها المسلمة.

تحركت الدولتان لفض النزاع وإعادة الأمن بين الخليفة وواليه الطموح، ولم يكن أمام السلطان العثماني سوى الرضوخ لشروط محمد علي في الصلح، فلا فائدة من حرب نتائجها غير مضمونة لصالحه، في الوقت الذي يسيطر فيه إبراهيم باشا على الشام، ويلقى ترحيبًا وتأييدًا من أهله.

عُقد الصلح في كوتاهية في (18 ذي القعدة 1249هـ= 8 إبريل 1833م)، واتفق الطرفان على أن تتخلى الدولة العثمانية لمحمد علي عن سوريا وإقليم أدنة مع تثبيته على مصر وجزيرة كريت والحجاز، في مقابل جلاء الجيش المصري عن باقي بلاد الأناضول.

اشتعال الثورة في الشام
لم يكن صلح كوتاهية بين الطرفين سوى هدنة مسلحة قبلته الدولة العثمانية على مضض، وأُكرهت على قبوله؛ ولذا كانت تعد العدة لنقض الصلح وتنتظر الفرصة السانحة لاسترداد ما أخذه محمد علي منها قسرا وكرها دون رضى واتفاق، وإنما أملاه السيف وفرضته آلة الحرب.

وسنحت الفرصة للسلطان العثماني في سنة (1250هـ=1834م) حين قامت الثورة في سوريا على إثر ما أدخله إبراهيم باشا من النظم الجديدة في إدارة شئون البلاد للنهوض بها ولم يكن للناس عهد بها، وزاد من ثورة الناس ضد الحكم المصري ما فرضه على الناس من ضرائب، وإجبار الناس على الالتحاق بالجيش ونزع السلاح من أيدي الأهالي.

وعلى الرغم من أن سوريا شهدت نشاطًا في التجارة، وازدهارًا في الصناعة واستتبابًا في الأمن بفضل المشروعات التي أدخلها إبراهيم باشا في البلاد، فإن ذلك لم يكن كافيا لنَيل رضى الناس؛ إذ صاحبه استبداد وقهر.

لم تكن أصابع السلطان العثماني بعيدة عن إشعال الثورة، وتأجيج الغضب في القلوب، فشبّت الفتنة في أماكن عديدة، وبذل إبراهيم باشا جهودًا خارقة في إخماد الفتنة وقمع الثورة، واستنفد ذلك أموالاً طائلة ونفوسًا كثيرة.

الحملة الثانية على الشام
فشلت المفاوضات بين الدولة العثمانية ومصر في تسوية النزاع بينهما بطريقة ودية، فأعلن محمد علي عن عزمه في قطع العلائق التي تربط مصر بدولة الخلافة العثمانية، وقد كان يعينه على ذلك تنامي قوته وازدياد نفوذه، وعجزت الدول الأوروبية أن تثنيه عن عزمه، ولم يكن يرضيها ظهور قوة إسلامية فتية، ربما يشاء لها القدر أن تبثّ الحياة في جسد الخلافة الواهن، فيهب من رقدته، ويسترد بعضا من عافيته، فيعيد إلى الأذهان جلال هيبته، وعظمة قوته.

كان السلطان العثماني قد أعد العدة لاسترداد سوريا من محمد علي، فحشد قواته على الحدود، ولما أتم العثمانيون استعدادهم بدءوا في زحفهم، فعبروا نهر الفرات وواصلوا زحفهم حتى اجتازت طلائعهم الحدود المرسومة السورية - التركية التي حددتها اتفاقية كوتاهية، فأرسل إبراهيم باشا إلى أبيه يخبره بالأمر، وفي الوقت نفسه لم ينتظر رد أبيه، بل تحرك بجيشه الذي كان يقيم بحلب؛ حيث أجلى العثمانيين عن مواقعهم، وفي أثناء ذلك جاء الرد من محمد علي إلى ابنه بألا يكتفي بصد هجوم العثمانيين وأن يعبر الحدود إذا اقتضى الأمر ذلك لسحق الجيش العثماني.

معركة نزيب (نصيبين)
اتجه إبراهيم باشا بجيشه الذي يبلغ أربعين ألف مقاتل إلى حيث يعسكر الجيش العثماني، ويحتل مواقعه الحصينة في بلدة نزيب Nezib or Nesibis التي تقع بالقرب من الحدود التركية - السورية، وكان الجيش العثماني يبلغ تعداده أربعين ألف مقاتل، بقيادة حافظ باشا، وقد أُعِدّ إعدادًا حسنا، وعلى كفاءة عالية في فنون القتال. وانضم للجيش العثماني فرقة بروسية بقيادة هلموت جراف فون مولتكه Helmuth Graf von Moltke.

وفي (11 ربيع الآخر 1255هـ = 24 يونيو 1839م) التقى الفريقان عند قرية نزيب في معركة هائلة حسمها إبراهيم باشا لصالحه، وألحق بالعثمانيين هزيمة مدوية، وكان ثمن النصر باهظا؛ حيث سقط أربعة آلاف جندي مصري بين قتيل وجريح.

وقبل أن تصل أنباء هذه الكارثة إلى عاصمة الخلافة العثمانية كان السلطان محمود الثاني قد قضى نحبه في (17 ربيع الآخر 1255هـ= 30 يونيو 1839م)، وخلفه ابنه عبد الحميد الأول، وكان شابا لا يتجاوز السادسة عشرة من عمره، تسلّم قيادة الدولة العثمانية في ظروف بالغة الصعوبة، فأراد أن يحسم الخلاف مع محمد علي؛ حقنًا لدماء المسلمين، ومنعًا للتدخل الأجنبي، وبعث برسول إليه للتفاوض في أمر الصلح، ونقاط الخلاف بين الطرفين.

عن موسوعة ويكيديا
دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## قلب مصر

ما شاء الله عليك ابن طيبة الإجابة صحيحة عن الحلقة الثالثة والعشرين
ربنا يبارك فيك يارب

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="5 80"]

الحلقة الرابعة والعشرين

اهلا بكم مع حلقتنا الجديدة

حظ موفق للجميع ان شاء الله

سؤال اليوم

 دنشواى 

يوم مؤلم من أيام التاريخ المصرى

دعونا نستعرض ما حدث فى هذا اليوم الحزين 




فى انتظار مشاركتكم 

[/frame]

----------


## ليلة عشق

*حدثت حادثة دنشواى فى نهار صيفى عادى فى يوم الاربعاء 13 يونيه 1906 م  في قريه دنشواى محافظه المنوفيه مصر .
كانت مجموعة من جنود الإنجليز بقياده الميجور ( كوفين ) يتجولون بالقرب من القرية المنكوبة وكان الميجور مغرما بصيد الحمام  فأقنع الميجور كوفين رجاله وهم  كابتن بول ، ملازمين بورثر _ سميث ، طبيب بيطرى ملازم بوستك  بان يتراهنوا لاصطياد الحمام من على أشجار دنشواى 
وكان  كوفين ، بول ، بوستك يطلقون الأعيره لاصطياد الحمام بجوار الاشجار على جانبى الطريق الزراعى ولكن تشاء الأقدار أن يتوغل  بورثر ، سميث داخل القريه لوجود أبراج الحمام ويصوب ( بورثر ) بندقيته الى جرن الحمام الخاص بالشيخ ( محمد عبد النبى ) مؤذن القريه فتفقد زوجه الشيخ وعيها بعد ان اصابها عيار طائش .
وتنتقل الشائعات بسرعه غير عاديه بين اهل القريه : ان الضباط الانجليز قد قتلوا زوجه الشيخ واحرقوا الجرن فيتدافعوا للفتك بهم حيث فيما يبدوا أن مؤذن القرية نادى بالجهاد ضد الكفار ومن ناحيه الإنجليز حاول (كوفين ) ان يظهر العدل لأهل القرية فقام  بورثر بالقبض على الجندى صاحب العيار الطائش وجرده من سلاحه ويتخلى عن بعض مقتنياته حتى يتم التحقيق معه .
ولكن اهل القريه الغاضبين صمموا على الفتك بهم فاسرع ( بول ، بوستك ) بالهرب لاحضار النجده من المعسكر 
وفى الطريق سقط  بول  مغشيا عليه من اثر العطش واشعه الشمس الحارقه وواصل بوستك  العدو لـثمانيه كيلوا مترات الى ان وصل معسكر الجيش الإنجليزى فى كمشيش . 
ويقوم جنود المعسكر لنجده المحتجزين فى القريه ولكنهم فى الطريق يجدون سيد احمد سعيد وهو شاب مصرى  كان يساعد بول الملقى ارضا وكان قد فارق الحياة فيظنون انه قتله فطاردوه الى ان سقط فإنهالوا عليه بالسمكى السكين الموجود بمقدمه البندقيه  
ويندفع الجنود الإنجليز باتجاه القريه ويتم مهاجمه البيوت والاجران والحقول و........ فقبضوا على ستون نجح ثمانيه فى الهرب من رجال وشباب القريه وإحتجزوهم داخل الجامع تمهيدا لمحاكمتهم 
وأصر اللورد كرومر الغاضب جدا مما حدث لضباطه  وإهانتهم وموت أحدهم والقبض على بقيتهم من أهالى القرية وصمم على الإنتقام من أهل القرية وإلا سوف تمون العواقب وخيمة على مصر وشكل محكمة مكونة من  : 
بطرس غالى : رئيس المحكمه 
احمد فتحى زغلول : عضو المحكمه وكاتب حيثيات الحكم 
ابراهيم الهلباوى : المحامى الذى عين من قبل المحكمه للدفاع عن المتهمين ..!! 
ومن المؤسف أن ابراهيم الهلباوى المحامى الذى من المفروض أن يدافع عن المتهمين كان يقوم بشرح ابعاد ما قام بها الاهالى ضد الساده الافاضل ضباط الجيش الانجليزى 
انتهت المحاكمه بالاتى 
• اعدام اربعه 
• جلد اثنى عشر 
• اشغال شاقه للباقين ( ست وثلاثون ) 
ويذكر المؤرخون عن العقاب الإلهى لأعضاء المحكمة  واللورد كرومرهو : 
اللورد كرومر : تم نقله من مصر بعد ان ظل مده ربع قرن كحاكم عسكرى
بطرس غالى : تم اغتياله بيد ( ابراهيم الوردانى ) احد رجال الحزب الوطنى 
احمد فتحى زغلول : توفى 1914 بعد ان لاقى الامرين من معامله الناس 
ابراهيم الهلباوى : توفى 1940 بعد ان ذاق الذل والهوان والتصق به لقب جلاد دنشواى حتى مماته*

----------


## قلب مصر

إجابة رائعة ووافية ليلة عشق عن حلقة دنشواى 
بارك الله فيك يا أختى الحبيبة

----------


## قلب مصر

موقف النتيجة بعد الحلقة الرابعة والعشرين

 ::h::   ابن طيبة = 9  ::h::  

 ::h::   ليلة عشق = 8  ::h::  

 ::h::  دودو = 3  ::h::  

 ::h::   ريهام (بوكى بوكى) = 2  ::h::  

 ::h::   أم احمد = 2  ::h::

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="5 80"]

الحلقة الخامسة والعشرين

اهلا بكم مع حلقتنا الجديدة

حظ موفق للجميع ان شاء الله

سؤال اليوم

 متى قضى العزيز بالله الفاطمى على حركة القرامطة فى سوريا وبعدها انضمت سوريا للخلافة الفاطمية فى مصر




فى انتظار مشاركتكم 

[/frame]

----------


## أم أحمد

بصراة مش كنت عارفة الحل
دورت ده اللي طلعلي من النت
مش عارفة بقي صح ولا غلط


15من فبراير 930م :
قضاء الخليفة العزيز بالله الفاطمي على فتنة القرامطة وأفتكين في الشام، وبذلك توطد سلطان الفاطميين في سورية، وأصبحت ولاية فاطمية حاضرتها دمشق.


وبعدين

15 من فبراير 1000م :
العزيز بالله الفاطمى يقضى على حركة القرامطة بسوريا و على زعيمها افتكين و بذلك خضعت سوريا للخلافة الفاطمية فى القاهرة (*)

انتي بقي اختاري هههههههههه

----------


## قلب مصر

> بصراة مش كنت عارفة الحل
> دورت ده اللي طلعلي من النت
> مش عارفة بقي صح ولا غلط
> 
> 
> 15من فبراير 930م :
> قضاء الخليفة العزيز بالله الفاطمي على فتنة القرامطة وأفتكين في الشام، وبذلك توطد سلطان الفاطميين في سورية، وأصبحت ولاية فاطمية حاضرتها دمشق.
> 
> 
> ...


والله يا ام احمد انتى خليتينى بحثت فى المسألة دى ييجى 3 ساعات علشان أوصل للتاريخ المظبوط لأنى برضه طلعلى تاريخين للمسألة دى وأصلا كنت معتقدة الحل سنة 1000 ميلادى

وبعدين ظهرت لى مفاجآت غريبة بقى
أولا 15 فبرايرسنة 1000 كان اخليفة العزيز بالله الفاطمى توفى 
لأن فترة حكمة كانت من سنة 365 هـ إلى سنة 386 هجرى
يعنى توفى سنة 996 ميلادى
فاعتقدت انه هيبقى التاريخ الأول 15 فبراير سنة 1930 لقيته فى الوقت دا لم يكن تقلد الحكم والخلافة بعد لأنه تولى الحكم سنة 365 هـ يعنى سنة 975 ميلادى

فكتشفت ان التاريخين المذكورين على شبكة النت الاثنين غلط ومالهمش أى وجه من الصحة
رجعت لكتب التاريخ الأصلية وعرفت من خلالها التاريخ بالهجرى امتى
لقيت أن حرب العزيز على القرامطة بدأت منذ عام 366 هـ وكان بعث فيها جوهر الصقلى لهذه الحروب
واستمرت لمدة عامين وانتهت فى 368 هـ هذه الحرب وتم القضاء على ثورة القرامطة وضم سوريا للخلافة الفاطمية فى مصر

مش هضحك عليك قابلتنى مشكلة عويصة إنى كنت عايزة احول التاريخ الهجرى لميلادى علشان أقدر أحدد السنة وبعد جهد جهيد لقيت موقع بيحول التاريخ من هجرى لميلادى وبالعكس
ومن خلاله اكتشفت ان السنة الميلادية اللى تم فيها القضاء على القرامطة كانت سنة 978 م

انا هعتبر الإجابة صحيحة يا ام احمد لأن بالفعل لا يوجد على الشبكة تاريخ محدد وصحيح ولأنى كنت واضعة فى الأول الإجابة الصحيحة سنة 1000 م 

لكن التاريخ الصحيح للقضاء على ثورة القرامطة وانضمام سوريا للخلافة الفاطمية هو

عام 368 هجرية المقابل لعام 978 ميلادية

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="5 80"]

الحلقة السادسة والعشرين

اهلا بكم مع حلقتنا الجديدة

حظ موفق للجميع ان شاء الله

سؤال اليوم

 متى قتل بيبرس السلطان المظفر سيف الدين قطز




فى انتظار مشاركتكم 

[/frame]

----------


## ليلة عشق

*السلام عليكم 

 قتل بيبرس السلطان المظفر سيف الدين قطز
 ( من ذي القعدة 658هـ = 23 من أكتوبر 1260م*)

----------


## ليلة عشق

*سيف الدين قطز

تروي المصادر التاريخية أن الاسم الأصلي لسيف الدين قطز هو "محمود بن ممدود"، وأنه ابن أخت السلطان جلال الدين خوارزم شاه الذي تصدى بعد أبيه لهجمات المغول، وحقق عدة انتصارات عليهم، واسترد منهم بعض المدن التي استولوا عليها، لكنه لم يجد عونًا من الدولة العباسية، فتركته يصارعهم دون أن تمد إليه يدًا، حتى نجحت جحافل المغول سنة (628هـ = 1231م) في القضاء على دولته التي كانت تقع في إقليم كرمان الحالي في جنوبي إيران، ثم لقي حتفه وحيدًا شريدًا على يد أحد الأكراد.
كان قطز من بين الأطفال الذين حملهم المغول إلى دمشق وباعوهم إلى تجار الرقيق، ومضت حياته مثل غيره من آلاف المماليك الذين حملت مواهب بعضهم إلى القمة وتولي السلطة، أو قد تقصر مواهبهم فتبلغ بهم إلى أمير خمسة، أو تعلو قليلاً فيصبح أمير طبلخانة.
وتقص علينا المصادر التاريخية أن قطز كان مملوكًا في "دمشق" ضمن مماليك ابن الزعيم، ثم انتقل إلى القاهرة، وأصبح من جملة مماليك عز الدين أيبك التركماني، وترقى عنده حتى صار أكبر مماليكه وأحبهم إليه وأقربهم إلى قلبه.

ظهوره على مسرح الأحداث
بعد نهاية الحكم الأيوبي في مصر اتفقت كلمة المماليك على اختيار شجرة الدر سلطانة للبلاد، في سابقة لم تحدث في التاريخ الإسلامي إلا نادرًا، غير أن الظروف لم تكن مواتية لاستمرارها في السلطنة، على الرغم مما أبدته من مهارة وحزم في إدارة شؤون الدولة، فلم تجد بُدًّا من التنازل عن الحكم للأمير "عز الدين أيبك" أتابك العسكر الذي تزوجته وتلقب باسم الملك المعز.
ولم تسلس القيادة للسلطان الجديد في ظل ازدياد نفوذ زعيمهم "أقطاي" الذي تمادى في الاستخفاف بالملك المعز، ولا يظهر في مكان إلا وحوله رجاله ومماليكه في أبهة عظيمة كأنه ملك متوج، وبالغ في تحقيره للسلطان فلا يسميه إلا "أيبك"، وتطلعت نفسه إلى السلطنة، فاستشعر السلطان الخوف على عرشه بعد أن اشتد بغي أقطاي وكثرت مظالمه واستهانته بالرعية، فعزم على التخلص منه، وأعد خطة لذلك اشترك في تنفيذها أكبر مماليكه (قطز)، فكان ذلك أول ظهور له على صفحات التاريخ. ومن تلك اللحظة بدأ يشق طريقه نحو المقدمة.

الطريق إلى السلطنة
هيأت الأقدار الطريق لقطز لكي يصل إلى الحكم، فلم يكد يهنأ الملك المعز بالتخلص من غريمه أيبك ويقبض على بعض المماليك البحرية ويجبر بعضهم على الفرار من مصر، حتى دب صراع بينه وبين زوجته شجرة الدر، انتهى بمقتلهما، وتولى "نور الدين علي بن المعز أيبك" السلطنة، لكنه كان صبيًا يلهو ولا يصلح لمباشرة الحكم وتحمل المسئولية. وأصبحت مقاليد البلاد في يد "سيف الدين قطز" الذي بدأ نجمه في الظهور، وقام بنشر الأمن في البلاد والقضاء على المحاولات الفاشلة للأيوبيين لاسترداد مصر من أيدي المماليك، فزاد ذلك من قوة إحكامه على البلاد.
ثم جاءت اللحظة الحاسمة ليقوم قطز بما ادخره له القدر من الشرف العظيم وتخليد اسمه بين كبار القادة والفاتحين، فكانت الأخبار السيئة تتوالى على القاهرة بسقوط بغداد وقتل الخليفة المستعصم بالله، وتحرك جحافل المغول نحو الشام التي تساقطت مدنها الكبرى في يد هولاكو. كانت هذه الأنباء تزيد القلق في مصر التي كانت تخشى عاقبة مصير الشام، في الوقت الذي كان فيه السلطان الصبي غافلاً، يقضي وقته في ركوب الحمير والتنزه في القلعة، ويلعب بالحمام مع الخدم!.

الاجتماع المصيري
أفاق الملك الناصر صاحب حلب ودمشق على الحقيقة المرة، وأدرك أهداف المغول، وهو الذي راسلهم ليضع يده في أيديهم ليساعدوه في استرداد مصر، فبعث بـ"ابن العديم" المؤرخ المعروف إلى مصر ليستنجد بعساكرها. فلما قدم إلى القاهرة عقد مجلسًا بالقلعة حضره السلطان الصبي وكبار أهل الرأي من الفقهاء والقضاة وفي مقدمتهم الشيخ "العز بن عبد السلام"، فسأله الحاضرون من الأمراء عن أخذ الأموال من الناس لإنفاقها على الجنود، فأجابهم بقوله: "إذ لم يبق شيء في بيت المال، وأنفقتم ما عندكم من الذهب والنفائس، وساويتم العامة في الملابس سوى آلات الحرب، ولم يبق للجندي إلا فرسه التي يركبها – ساغ أخذ شيء من أموال الناس في دفع الأعداء"، واتفق الحاضرون على ضرورة المقاومة والجهاد.
لم يعد أمام قطز بعد أن ازداد خطر المغول، وأصبحوا على مقربة من مصر سوى خلع السلطان الصبي، فانتهز فرصة خروج الأمراء إلى الصيد في منطقة العباسية بالشرقية، وقبض على الملك المنصور واعتقله بالقلعة هو وأسرته في (24 من ذي القعدة 657هـ = 12 من نوفمبر 1259م)، وأعلن نفسه سلطانًا، وبدأ في ترتيب أوضاع السلطنة، واسترضى كبار الأمراء بأنه لم يقدم على خلع السلطان الصبي إلا لقتال المغول؛ لأن هذا الأمر لا يصلح بغير سلطان قوي، ومنّاهم بأن الأمر لهم يختارون من يشاءون بعد تحقيق النصر على العدو، وبدأ في اختيار أركان دولته وتوطيد دعائم حكمه استعدادًا للقاء المغول.

قتل رسل المغول
وبعد توليه السلطنة بقليل جاء رسل المغول يحملون رسائل التهديد والوعيد، ولم يكن أمام قطز: إما التسليم -مثلما فعل غيره من حكام الشام- أو النهوض بمسئوليته التاريخية تجاه هذا الخطر الداهم الذي ألقى الفزع والهلع في القلوب، فجمع قطز الأمراء وشاورهم في الأمر فاتفقوا على قتل رسل المغول؛ قطعًا لتردد البعض في الخروج للقتال، وإشعارا للعدو بالقوة والتصميم على القتال، وبعد قتل الرسل بدأ السلطان في تحليف الأمراء الذين اختارهم، وأمر بأن يخرج الجيش إلى الصالحية، ونودي في القاهرة وسائر إقليم مصر بالخروج إلى الجهاد في سبيل الله ونصرة الإسلام.
وفي هذه الأثناء كان الأمير بيبرس البندقداري قد قدم إلى مصر بعد أن طلب الأمان من الملك المظفر قطز، ووضع نفسه تحت تصرفه في جهاده ضد المغول، فأنزله السلطان بدار الوزارة، وأحسن معاملته، وأقطعه قليوب ومناطق الريف المجاورة لها.

اللقاء الحاسم في عين جالوت
سار السلطان قطز بجيوشه بعد أن هيأها للجهاد، وبذل الأرواح في سبيل نصرة الله؛ فوصل غزة، ثم اتخذ طريق الساحل متجهًا نحو بحيرة طبرية، والتقى بالمغول، وكانوا تحت قيادة "كيتوبوقا" (كتبغا) في معركة فاصلة في صباح يوم الجمعة الموافق (25 من رمضان 658هـ = 3 من سبتمبر 1260) عند عين جالوت من أرض فلسطين بين بيسان ونابلس، وانتصر المسلمون انتصارا هائلاً بعد أن تردد النصر بين الفريقين، لكن صيحة السلطان التي عمت أرجاء المكان "وا إسلاماه" كان لها فعل السحر، فثبتت القلوب وصبر الرجال، حتى جاء النصر وزهق الباطل.
وأعاد هذا الظفر الثقة في نفوس المسلمين بعدما ضاعت تحت سنابك الخيل، وظن الناس أن المغول قوم لا يُقهرون، وكان نقطة تحول في الصراع المغولي الإسلامي، فلأول مرة منذ وقت طويل يلقى المغول هزيمة ساحقة أوقفت زحفهم، وأنقذت العالم الإسلامي والحضارة الإنسانية من خطر محقق.
وكان من شأن هذا النصر أن فر المغول من دمشق وبقية بلاد الشام إلى ما وراء نهر الفرات، ودخل السلطان قطز دمشق في آخر شهر رمضان وأقام بقلعتها، وفي غضون أسابيع قليلة تمكن من السيطرة على سائر بلاد الشام، وأقيمت له الخطبة في مساجد المدن الكبرى حتى حلب ومدن الفرات في أعالي بلاد الشام، وتمكن من إعادة الأمن والاستقرار إلى ربوع البلاد، وبعد أن اطمأن إلى ما فعل قرر العودة إلى مصر في (26 من شوال 658هـ = 4 من أكتوبر 1260م).

النهاية الأليمة
ولما بلغ السلطان قطز إلى بلدة "القصير" من أرض الشرقية بمصر بقي بها مع بعض خواصه، على حين رحل بقية الجيش إلى الصالحية، وضربت للسلطان خيمته، وهناك دبرت مؤامرة لقتله نفذها شركاؤه في النصر، وكان الأمير بيبرس قد بدأ يتنكر للسلطان ويضمر له السوء، وأشعل زملاؤه نار الحقد في قلبه، فعزم على قتل السلطان، ووجد منهم عونًا ومؤازرة، فانتهزوا فرصة تعقب السلطان لأرنب يريد صيده، فابتعد عن حرسه ورجاله، فتعقبه المتآمرون حتى لم يبق معه غيرهم، وعندئذ تقدم بيبرس ليطلب من السلطان امرأة من سبى المغول فأجابه إلى ما طلب، ثم تقدم بيبرس ليقبل يد السلطان شاكرًا فضله، وكان ذلك إشارة بينه وبين الأمراء، ولم يكد السلطان قطز يمد يده حتى قبض عليها بيبرس بشدة ليحول بينه وبين الحركة، في حين هوى عليه بقية الأمراء بسيوفهم حتى أجهزوا عليه، وانتهت بذلك حياة بطل عين جالوت.
وذكر المؤرخون أسبابًا متعددة لإقدام الأمير بيبرس وزملائه على هذه الفعلة الشنعاء، فيقولون: إن بيبرس طلب من السلطان قطز أن يوليه نيابة حلب فلم يوافق، فأضمر ذلك في نفسه. ويذهب بعضهم إلى أن وعيد السلطان لهم وتهديدهم بعد أن حقق النصر وثبّت أقدامه في السلطة كان سببًا في إضمارهم السوء له وعزمهم على التخلص منه قبل أن يتخلص هو منهم، وأيًا ما كانت الأسباب فإن السلطان لقي حتفه بيد الغدر والاغتيال، وقُتل وهو يحمل فوق رأسه أكاليل النصر.

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## عمرو صالح

> *سيف الدين قطز
> 
> النهاية الأليمة
> ولما بلغ السلطان قطز إلى بلدة "القصير" من أرض الشرقية بمصر بقي بها مع بعض خواصه، على حين رحل بقية الجيش إلى الصالحية، وضربت للسلطان خيمته، وهناك دبرت مؤامرة لقتله نفذها شركاؤه في النصر، وكان الأمير بيبرس قد بدأ يتنكر للسلطان ويضمر له السوء، وأشعل زملاؤه نار الحقد في قلبه، فعزم على قتل السلطان، ووجد منهم عونًا ومؤازرة، فانتهزوا فرصة تعقب السلطان لأرنب يريد صيده، فابتعد عن حرسه ورجاله، فتعقبه المتآمرون حتى لم يبق معه غيرهم، وعندئذ تقدم بيبرس ليطلب من السلطان امرأة من سبى المغول فأجابه إلى ما طلب، ثم تقدم بيبرس ليقبل يد السلطان شاكرًا فضله، وكان ذلك إشارة بينه وبين الأمراء، ولم يكد السلطان قطز يمد يده حتى قبض عليها بيبرس بشدة ليحول بينه وبين الحركة، في حين هوى عليه بقية الأمراء بسيوفهم حتى أجهزوا عليه، وانتهت بذلك حياة بطل عين جالوت.
> وذكر المؤرخون أسبابًا متعددة لإقدام الأمير بيبرس وزملائه على هذه الفعلة الشنعاء، فيقولون: إن بيبرس طلب من السلطان قطز أن يوليه نيابة حلب فلم يوافق، فأضمر ذلك في نفسه. ويذهب بعضهم إلى أن وعيد السلطان لهم وتهديدهم بعد أن حقق النصر وثبّت أقدامه في السلطة كان سببًا في إضمارهم السوء له وعزمهم على التخلص منه قبل أن يتخلص هو منهم، وأيًا ما كانت الأسباب فإن السلطان لقي حتفه بيد الغدر والاغتيال، وقُتل وهو يحمل فوق رأسه أكاليل النصر.
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*


السلام عليكم

من اكثر الالغاز التي لا اجد لها حلا شافياً 

وبعيدأً عن الكتب التاريخية نجد تناقضاً عجيباً بين المسلسلات المصرية التي تحابي لقطز والمسلسلات 

السورية التي تتحيز لبيبرس

اشكرك  يا ليلة عشق على المعلومات الوافية 

وكل عام وانتي بخير

----------


## قلب مصر

ليلة عشق
إجابة رائعة رائعة فعلا 
وطبعا الإجابة صحيحة
والمعلومات جميلة ربنا يبارك فيك يارب 
ودائما من تفوق لتفوق يارب
كل سنة وانت  طيبة أختى الحبيبة

----------


## قلب مصر

> السلام عليكم
> 
> من اكثر الالغاز التي لا اجد لها حلا شافياً 
> 
> وبعيدأً عن الكتب التاريخية نجد تناقضاً عجيباً بين المسلسلات المصرية التي تحابي لقطز والمسلسلات 
> 
> السورية التي تتحيز لبيبرس
> 
> اشكرك  يا ليلة عشق على المعلومات الوافية 
> ...


أهلا بيك يا عمرو
للأسف ثقافة المسلسلات دائما لا تكون مبنية على تاريخ حقيقى أو مراجع متكاملة 
وهذا يسبب للأسف التداخل الواضح فى الحالة التى أشرت إليها
فتلاقى أهل الشام يناصرون بيرس على حساب قطز والعكس صحيح أهل مصر يناصرون قطز على بيبرس
وفى الحالة دى بيتهيألى لازم يكون مرجعنا للمؤرخين اللى عاصروا هؤلاء الحكام أو كتبوا عن تاريخهم فى فترة لاحقة
وأنا هقرا مخصوص فى الموضوع دا يا عمرو وابقى أقولك وجهة نظرى من خلال كتابات المؤرخين الآوائل فى المسألة دى
وحسما لأى تناقضات فى التاريخ
شكرا يا عمرو ومنتظرين تفاعلك معانا خلاص المسابقة قربت تخلص كل سنة وانت طيب

----------


## قلب مصر

أهلا بكم أصدقائى الأعزاء
النهاردة وعلى مدار اليوم 
سأعرض لكم الحلقات المتبقية من المسابقة (أربع حلقات)
كى نعلن النتيجة النهائية غدا بإذن الله
موعدنا بعد قليل مع الحلقة السابعة والعشرين

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="5 80"]

الحلقة السابعة والعشرين

اهلا بكم مع حلقتنا الجديدة

حظ موفق للجميع ان شاء الله

سؤال اليوم

 متى تم نفى نابليون بونابرت بعد هزيمته فى معركة ووترلو




فى انتظار مشاركتكم 

[/frame]

----------


## ليلة عشق

*18 يونيو 1815م*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*نفي نابليون بعد هزيمة "ووترلو" إلى جزيرة "سانت هيلانة" وتوفي بعدها بسنوات قليلة، وما زال سر وفاته لغزا. فقد كانت هزيمة القائد الفرنسي الشهير"نابليون بونابرت" في معركة "ووترلو" أمام القائد الإنجليزي "ولنجتون"، وتعد هذه الهزيمة العسكرية الثانية لنابليون، وكانت هزيمته الأولى أمام الروس سنة 1812م
وقد قيل أنه إغتيل عن طريق طلاء جدران غرفته بالزرنيخ و تسبب ذلك له بقرحة معدية لازمته حتى وفاته و لذلك كان غالباً ما يضع يده داخل سترته فوق معدته.*

*تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## قلب مصر

إجابة صحيحة ليلة عشق
ما شاء الله عليكى

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="5 80"]

الحلقة الثامنة والعشرين

اهلا بكم مع حلقتنا الجديدة

حظ موفق للجميع ان شاء الله

سؤال اليوم

 متى صدر قانون الدستور والانتخاب فى مصر




فى انتظار مشاركتكم 

[/frame]

----------


## ليلة عشق

*صدر قانون الدستور والانتخاب فى مصر في 
25/4/1982 *

----------


## ليلة عشق

*قانون الدستور والانتخاب فى مصر

اكدت الاتفاقية الدولية لحقوق الانسان حرصها علي حق الانسان في المشاركة في ادارة شئون بلاده في نص المادة 25 منها بقولها  ( يكون لكل مواطن  الحق والفرصة دون أى وجه من وجوه التمييز المذكورة في المادة 2 ودون قيود غير معقولة في :-

أ-  ان يشارك في سير الحياة العامة اما مباشرة او عن طريق ممثلين مختارين بحرية.

ب- ان ينتخب في انتخابات دورية اصيلة وعامة وعلي اساس من المساواة، علي ان  تتم تلك الانتخابات بطريق الاقتراع السري. وان تضمن التعبير الحر عن ارادة الناخبين. 

ج- ان يكون له الحق في الحصول علي الخدمة العامة في بلاده علي اسس عامة من المساواة).

وهذا هو نفس المعني الذي اكده الاعلان العالمي لحقوق الانسان في مادته رقم 21. وايضا اكدت ذلك المضمون اتفاقية القضاء علي جميع اشكال التمييز ضد المرأة  في نطاق حرصها علي كفالة حقوق المرأة السياسية وذلك  في المادة  7 منها. هذا اضافة الي مجموعة من الحقوق الاخري ذات الصلة التي حرصت علي كفالتها مواثيق و اتفاقيات حقوق الانسان

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق


*

----------


## قلب مصر

مش عترفة يا ليلة عشق
بيتهيألى الإجابة خطأ بس انا بابحث من امبارح برضه علشان اوصل للتاريخ المظبوط
لأن الإجابة عندى أنه صدر فى 1923 المعروف بدستور 23
لكن بيتهيألى اللى ممكن يفيدنا فى الموضوع دا ويجيب الحسم وامتى صدر قانون الدستور والانتخاب فى مصر
أخونا ابن طيبة بحكم تخصصه فى القانون والمحاماة
لأنى لما عملت بحث تهت آخر توهان جوا مواد القانون وموصلتش لتأكيد المعلومة اللى عندى

----------


## ابن طيبة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الاخت الفاضلة قلب مصر
الاخت الفاضلة ليلة عشق
اول قانون مصري نظم الانتخابات كان يعتمد علي دستور 1923
ثم تلاه  قوانين الانتخابات وتعديلاتها التي استقرت بصدور القانون رقم 148 لسنة1935. أما بعد ثورة يوليو 1952 فقد صدر قانون مباشرة الحقوق السياسية رقم 73 لسنة 1956، كما صدر قانون الانتخاب رقم 158 لسنة1963 ثم أعقبه القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1972 التى لحقت به عدة تعديلات كان أخرها القانون رقم 173 لسنة2005
اما بداية الأخذ بنظم الانتخاب كان عام 1866 
لي عودة انشاء الله لمزيد من التفاصيل كل عام و انتما بالف خير و اسرتيكما الكريمة

----------


## ابن طيبة

*تاريخ قوانين الانتخابات المصرية
دراسة مختصرة

الجدير بالذكر أن مصر قد شهدت البدايات الجنينية لما يسمى الآن بالتحول الديمقراطي بدءاً من عام 1866، أي في وقت مبكر جداً مقارنة بأي من الدول المتشابهة معها آنذاك. حيث شهدت مصر أول مجلس شبه نيابي وهو مجلس شورى النواب في عهد الخديوي إسماعيل، وتطورت اختصاصات المجلس حتى وصلت الذروة عام 1882 مع صدور اللائحة الأساسية (دستور) التي كفلت قيام نظام "ملكي دستوري" يتمتع فيه المجلس النيابي باختصاصات واسعة.

ومن اللافت للنظر أن تراجع التجربة الديمقراطية في مصر قد ارتبط دائماً بتزايد السيطرة الأجنبية، أو بممارسة الضغوط الخارجية لوأد أي تحول ديمقراطي حقيقي. فقد تدخلت إنجلترا لدى السلطان العثماني عام 1879 لعزل الخديوي إسماعيل الذي تمادى في منح المجلس النيابي اختصاصات واسعة لم ترض عنها إنجلترا الطامحة إلى السيطرة على مصر، ليتوقف التطور الديمقراطي في بداية عهد الخديوي محمد توفيق.

وعندما أُجبر الخديوي توفيق على القبول بإعادة الحياة إلى التجربة النيابية وصدرت لائحة 1882 مع ما احتوته من ملامح نظام ملكي دستوري متقدم، تدخلت إنجلترا واحتلت مصر عسكرياً ووأدت التجربة التي لم تستمر سوى عدة أشهر. وفرضت مجالس هزيلة لا اختصاصات فعلية لها (مجلس شورى القوانين - الجمعية العمومية ثم الجمعية التشريعية).

وعندما صدر دستور 1923 الذي وضع الأساس لقيام نظام ملكي دستوري أكثر تقدماً، كانت بريطانيا أحد العوامل الأساسية في عدم تطبيق سمات النظام الديمقراطي كلما تعارضت مع المصالح البريطانية (الضغط لإقالة حكومات منتخبة منذ عام 1925 وحتى 1952)، أو إجبار الملك لمرة واحدة على تكليف زعيم الأغلبية حفاظاً على المصالح البريطانية مع اقتراب القوات الألمانية من الأراضي المصرية عام 1942.

وقد تبنت ثورة يوليو رؤية تقوم على كراهية التعدد الحزبي فأقدمت على حل الأحزاب السياسية القائمة، وإلغاء دستور 1923، وإصدار إعلانات دستورية ودساتير مؤقتة، وتطبيق نظام التنظيم السياسي الوحيد الأمر الذي رسخ هيمنة السلطة التنفيذية على ما عداها من سلطات منذ تأسيس النظام الجمهوري.

ومن ثم، جاء الانتقال من التنظيم السياسي الوحيد إلى التعدد الحزبي بمثابة تدشين لبداية مرحلة جديدة من التحول نحو الديمقراطية تمثلت أهم سماتها في العودة إلى التعددية الحزبية، إحدى أهم سمات النظم الديمقراطية.

شهدت مصر التحول نحو التعددية الحزبية بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية عام 1976، ثم صدر قانون الأحزاب السياسية في العام التالي والذي وضع شروطاً لنشأة الأحزاب السياسية، اختلفت وجهات النظر إزاءها.

فقد اشترط قانون الأحزاب السياسية ألا يكون برنامج الحزب متشابهاً مع برنامج حزب آخر، وألا يكون فرعاً من حزب أجنبي، وألا يكون قائماً على أساس ديني أو طائفي أو جغرافي أو فئوي. ونص القانون على وجود لجنة تسمى لجنة الأحزاب السياسية يرأسها رئيس مجلس الشورى بحكم منصبه ومعه أغلبية من الوزراء، الأمر الذي أتاح لحزب الأغلبية السيطرة على اللجنة. وحيث يتقدم الراغبون في تأسيس الأحزاب السياسية إلى هذه اللجنة، أعطيت للجنة سلطة السماح بنشأة الأحزاب أو رفضها، وقد كان الاحتمال الأخير أقرب للتحقق لاسيما في ربع القرن اللاحق لعودة الأحزاب السياسية.

بيد أن قانون الأحزاب السياسة قد منح الراغبين في تأسيس الأحزاب حق اللجوء إلى محكمة الأحزاب السياسية في حال رفض اللجنة للتأسيس. وقد اُعتبرت هذه المحكمة التي يترأسها رئيس مجلس الدولة - بحكم منصبه- ضماناً يقي الراغبين في تأسيس حزب سياسي من عسف لجنة الأحزاب السياسية.

استمرت الأوضاع الحزبية متسمة بوجود حزب أغلبية كاسحة - لاسيما بعد العودة لنظام الانتخابات ذي الطبيعة الفردية - بدءاً من العام 1990 - حيث تزايد وهن الأحزاب السياسية خلال الانتخابات النيابية أعوام 1990، 1995، 2000 باستثناء الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي. ولم تستطع الأحزاب التي تم تأسيسها في سبعينيات القرن العشرين - والتي تعبِّر عن توجهات سياسية واضحة ولبعض زعمائها رصيد لدى المواطنين- لم تستطع أن يتجاوز عدد نوابها أصابع اليدين في مجلس نيابى يبلغ عدد أعضائه المنتخبين (444) عضواً، مع استمرار ظاهرة المستقلين في الحياة السياسية.

وقد أصاب الوهن الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي نفسه - ربما بسبب غياب المنافسة واطمئنانه إلى أغلبيته الكاسحة، واتضح هذا جلياً فى انتخابات العام 2000 عندما لم يستطع مرشحو الحزب الرسميون إلا الحصول على أقل من 40% من مقاعد مجلس الشعب، بينما حصل المرشحون المستقلون - الذين كان معظمهم ينتمون للحزب الوطني - على أكثر من نصف عدد مقاعد المجلس، الأمر الذي يعني بوضوح عدم تجذر الأحزاب السياسية ووهنها وعدم قدرتها على الصمود في وجه ظاهرة المستقلين. ولم يستطع حزبا اليسار واليمين العريقان (التجمع والوفد) أن يتجاوز كل منهما أكثر من ستة مقاعد، وحصل الحزب الناصري على ما دون ذلك.

لقد تمثَّلت النتيجة المباشرة لانتخابات العام 2000 في عدم صلاحية النظام الحزبي بالصورة التي تأسس بها عام 1976، وما أعقبها من تطورات، في أن يكون سمة من سمات عملية التحول الديمقراطي التي يمكنها أن تعزِّز هذه العملية وتدفعها قدماً نحو الأمام.

ويُعيد انتخابات العام 2000 مباشرة، دعا الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك رئيس الجمهورية وزعيم الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي، الأحزاب إلى تطوير نفسها كي تكون قادرة على التعامل مع المستجدات بعد أن أصابها الوهن والترهل. وقد استجاب الحزب الوطني لهذه الدعوة التي أطلقها زعيمه وعكف على إعادة النظر في مبادرته ونظامه الأساسي وعلاقته بحكومته، وطبيعة عملية التحول الديمقراطي برمتها. وأثمرت هذه الجهود مبادئ أساسية جديدة، ونظاماً أساسياً جديداً، وتوجهاً نحو مراجعة كثير من القوانين التي تحول دون اضطلاع الأحزاب السياسية بدورها فى تعزيز المسار الديمقراطي*

----------


## قلب مصر

ربنا يكرمك يارب يا اخى الفاضل ابن طيبة
على هذه المعلومات الهامة
التى تمثل بالنسبة لى محو أمية قانونية لأنى بالفعل أجهل نصوص ومواد القانون وأى معلومات قانونية 
شكرا للتوضيح الرائع والمبسط للمعلومات 
كل عام وانت بخير أخى الفاضل

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخت الغالية قلب مصر 
الأستاذ القدير معتز فطين 

لكِ الشكر قلب مصر لطرحك هذا السؤال  لتوضيح بعض الأمور الغائبة عن الذهن بالفعل .....
والشكر والتقدير لأستاذي القدير معتز فطين علي المعلومات القيمة ....
 بالفعل أعلم أن القوانين تتغير باستمرار ويضاف عليها تعديلات كل مدة ولكني الأن في حيرة ....
فأول قانون مصري نظم الانتخابات كان يعتمد علي دستور 1923.....
ثم تلاه صدور القانون رقم 148 لسنة1935.....
و بعد الثورة صدر قانون مباشرة الحقوق السياسية رقم 73 لسنة 1956.....
 ثم صدر قانون الانتخاب رقم 158 لسنة1963 .....
ثم القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1972 .....
وكان أخرهم القانون رقم 173 لسنة2005......
اما بداية الأخذ بنظم الانتخاب كان عام 1866 .....
كدة أنا تهت خلاص مين فيهم القانون الي ماشين علية ....
بصراحه الله يكون في عونك ياأستاذ معتز من القوانين دي ....
وأنا الي في يوم من الأيام كنت مصممه علي دخول كلية الحقوق رغبة مني أن أصبح مثل والدي رحمه الله لولا أعتراض والدتي والحمد لله أنها أعترضت ولحقتني في الوقت المناسب ....
كنت زماني لسه فيها لغاية دلوقتي بحاول أفهم القوانين الحمد لله ربنا سترها .....
لك الشكر أستاذي الفاضل معتز وللغالية قلب مصر ولكل من خط بقلمة معلومة من تاريخ مصر في هذه المسابقة القيمة .....
كل عام وأنتم بخير ....
تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال ....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخت الفاضلةام يوسف
الاخت الفاضلة ليلة عشق
تخيلوا اننا بنستعمل كل القوانين دي في الانتخابات كلها مع بعض بدون استثناء!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟
يعني لما بينزل قانون جديد و هو القانون رقم 173 لسنة2005 لم يلغي القانون الصادر قبله و لكنه قام بتعديل بعض المواد في الدستور و هي المادة76 و الخاصة بانتخابات رئيس الجمهورية اما الدستور فظل كما هو اي ان جميع مواده ماعدا المادة76 لم يحدث فيها تعديل و هكذا دواليك
الا اذا صدر قانون و تمت الكتابة فيه صراحة انه سوف يقوم بنسخ القانون القديم بالكامل و عندها نستطيع ان نتنفس الصعداء و لكن نادرا جدا ما يحدث ذلك لعلمك نحن نمتلك اكثر من 53000قانون نستعمل منها بضع مئات اما الباقي فحبر علي ورق و هذا من احد الاسباب بتواجد ثغرات في القانون ينفذ منها قلة من المحامين معدومي الضمير
دمتما بالف خير*

----------

